# I'm done buying rolling stock!



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I've been telling myself I'm done buying rolling stock for awhile but find a deal here and there. Have been wanting more covered hoppers mainly but can hardly ever find those for a decent price on Ebay. By chance I got someones phone number that lives 30 minutes from me who sells trains mostly at flea markets. Got to boxes full of mostly Athearn and Round House. 5 bucks for covered hoppers and 3 for 10 on box cars, didn't need more box cars but couldn't pass up the deal and 8 bucks for covered hoppers with metal wheels. I bought over 60 cars and 4 locomotives. My layout was getting full already so I should be set for awhile.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like a good deal!


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I was counting my 2 bay covered hoppers and decided enough is enough with them. I have 32 of them. I was debating on modeling a sand unit train that is run out of a local mine on the Illinois railway but I like steam more and unless the motive power was double headed or a 2-10-4 or challenger or something I doubt the trains would have been much longer than that. I’m running out of room for rolling stock myself so maybe I’ll start buying higher detail cars and retiring some older ones. Most of my rolling stock is blue box or mdc at this point


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a bunch of life like and tyco I need to get rid of now. I only used them to fill up one of my yards so it didn't look so empty. Fyi I didn't specifically buy those junk cars but when you buy large lots you get stuff you don't want. At least keep of few to practice weathering.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bones

You found the way to add to your fleet roster
at minimum cost.
.
I did exactly the same as you some years back.
I found, on Craigslist, a dealer in used trains.
He buys from estates and the like, and sells
at train shows and on line. He has totes, boxes
and trays of every kind of locos and cars. I paid
around 25.00 for maybe 20 or so mixed
freight cars. There were hundreds more there
waiting for a buyer. Don't know if he is still
in business, but regardless, there are many
others like him.

don


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

" I'm done buying." 😂 
I said the same thing. Felt that 150 cars was enough. 
And then,,,,,,
Just bought two more lots of mostly old box cars. 
Also looking at a lot of 8 mint cond' Athearn, triple dome Texaco tankers to go with the five I have. 

Still looking for that perfect, late 1800s ten wheeler loco too. 
*le sigh" Never done I guess...


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

My wife said I'm done! Lol 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

DonR said:


> Bones
> 
> You found the way to add to your fleet roster
> at minimum cost.
> ...


I had put a posting on craigslist for anyone wanting to get ridbof trains. Most people that replied just have cheap stuff like Tyco and Like Like but one guy gave me a number to contact a guy who deals in trains. Forget to ask about prices before I went there but it wasn't out of my way. Ended up chatting with him for a few hours while we looked through his stock, most if what I bought he hadn't even looked through yet since he just got it.
I'm just pissed at all the stuff I've bought in Ebay, wouldn't have needed that sight hardly at all if I had found this guy sooner.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

kilowatt62 said:


> " I'm done buying." 😂
> I said the same thing. Felt that 150 cars was enough.
> And then,,,,,,
> Just bought two more lots of mostly old box cars.
> ...


I'm still regretting not buying more from this guy haha. I had plenty of box cars but still bought a handful from him, couldn'r pass it up for the prices. I could have got 3 more covered hoppers but they were Rio Grande and he has a customer that likes that road name so didn't take this. Still want a few more modern tankers but that's it haha


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's obvious that the title of this thread should have been, "I thought I was done buying rolling stock but I was wrong."


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Gramps said:


> It's obvious that the title of this thread should have been, "I thought I was done buying rolling stock but I was wrong."


It was a little tongue in cheek with some added sarcasm. We all know we are never done buying or building. But after this score even the best deals on Ebay were to much so my bidding on there will all but stop.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Great Score Bonz!

I've bought a few massive lots but each time I ended up selling most later in favor of slightly more carefully selected cars of specific lines. Deals like the one you found are ideal.

Except for some specific cars I'm still only spending around 5 bucks a car. It takes longer but time I have and I'm happier with the results.

I've also trimmed most LL and Tyco out of the collection but that's as much to do with era as quality.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

It was nice I was able to pick and choose what I wanted with everything this guy had. I also didn't need another SD40T-2 but he had one that had a detail kit and nicely painted I got for 30 bucks.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Bonz85 said:


> It was nice I was able to pick and choose what I wanted with everything this guy had. I also didn't need another SD40T-2 but he had one that had a detail kit and nicely painted I got for 30 bucks.


Count me jealous!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Bonz85 said:


> I've been telling myself I'm done buying rolling stock for awhile but find a deal here and there. Have been wanting more covered hoppers mainly but can hardly ever find those for a decent price on Ebay. By chance I got someones phone number that lives 30 minutes from me who sells trains mostly at flea markets. Got to boxes full of mostly Athearn and Round House. 5 bucks for covered hoppers and 3 for 10 on box cars, didn't need more box cars but couldn't pass up the deal and 8 bucks for covered hoppers with metal wheels. I bought over 60 cars and 4 locomotives. My layout was getting full already so I should be set for awhile.
> View attachment 561429


We always say that, with and without an oath.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Bonz85...He shoots and SCORES!! Darn nice haul and congrats!!


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Bonz85...He shoots and SCORES!! Darn nice haul and congrats!!


Thanks, it was definitely my best buy.


----------

